# Friends versus Ignored



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I am doing good...

I have 3 friends:joyous:
and
6 people ignored:armata_PDT_04:


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

***you are ignoring this user***


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm 0 for 0. Prolly on a few ignore lists and certainly had a few posts altered or taken down completely. But I still like you folks. A few make me shudder and others laugh but I truly believe that it takes all kinds to fill the slate with something meaningful in the end. But please. No more Hilary in bikinis. I'm still trying to scrub that last bit out of my eyes.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think I am doing good...
> 
> I have 3 friends:joyous:
> and
> 6 people ignored:armata_PDT_04:


Keep up the good work. We're rooting for you.
I too have a few of each.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't have anyone on ignore. I learn too much - especially people who have views and conceptions that are different. 
If I am on your ignore list I don't feel it...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I think we have been pals for a long time. Dry your snot and as this fellow often told his hump backed brother.."Staighten your ass up boy." Its a small town Texas thing I guess. Ok we all love you a lot..blush blush.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't have anybody on ignore. It's pointless for me cause I always peek.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

You actually ignore people.... Its the one function that I can not find a use for.... And ruins the sport of this forum


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As per my job description, I can not put anyone on Ignore.
Although I would like to.

And, being a nice guy, I'd like to think I'm a friend to all, officially or otherwise.:joyous:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think I am doing good...
> 
> I have 3 friends:joyous:
> and
> 6 people ignored:armata_PDT_04:


Proud to be ignored by the likes of you !


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think I have three friends that I never talked to. And I ignored no one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was in a restaurant last night and ordered a Blue Moon and a Jack on the rocks. The dumbass bartender pours me a Miller Lite. I politely reminded her that I ordered a Blue Moon. She got huffy with me so I drank the lite, ignored her tip, paid the bill and walked to another restaurant next door.

I'm easy like that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I ignore no one and am ignored by all.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I was in a restaurant last night and ordered a Blue Moon and a Jack on the rocks. The dumbass bartender pours me a Miller Lite. I politely reminded her that I ordered a Blue Moon. She got huffy with me so I drank the lite, ignored her tip, paid the bill and walked to another restaurant next door.
> 
> I'm easy like that.


People talk - You easy in more then that way


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've thought about putting some on ignore, those who persist in posting racist/bigoted hate, but in the end I remember that even a broken watch is right twice a day.

I'm sure I've made at least one person's ignore list, and I'm good with that (knowing who he is and what he's all about).


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I was in a restaurant last night and ordered a Blue Moon and a Jack on the rocks. The dumbass bartender pours me a Miller Lite. I politely reminded her that I ordered a Blue Moon. She got huffy with me so I drank the lite, ignored her tip, paid the bill and walked to another restaurant next door.
> 
> I'm easy like that.


You are one brave man, choking down a Miller Lite. Nastiest major beer on the market, NASTY stuff.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have failed to understand the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I have failed to understand the purpose of this thread.


Ditto


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have myself on ignore.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I have myself on ignore.


Thank you I needed a good chuckle!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife spent the night at the cabin last night while I stayed in town, and I'm pretty sure I will be on her ignore list for a while if I don't clean up the kitchen a bit before she gets home...

Well, I at least will be on her ignore list AFTER she has had "something to say".


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

I guess I'm in a special class because I even ignore my friends.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I ignore no one and am ignored by all.


I'm sorry; did you say something?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I have failed to understand the purpose of this thread.


Oh we have a new rule now...Threads have to have a purpose.....!??!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Oh we have a new rule now...Threads have to have a purpose.....!??!


I don't believe I claimed such.

I just don't see a point to airing one's laundry in a public place.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Two friends, two ignored.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I don't believe I claimed such.
> 
> I just don't see a point to airing one's laundry in a public place.


what laundry???


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm sorry but I do have to ask, who cares how many ignores and friends a person has?
And do I care ? No


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I've thought about putting some on ignore, those who persist in posting racist/bigoted hate, but in the end I remember that even a broken watch is right twice a day.
> 
> I'm sure I've made at least one person's ignore list, and I'm good with that (knowing who he is and what he's all about).


Only if it has both hands. Speaking of both hands if a one armed man claps, does it make a noise?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> what laundry???


See Slewfoot's response...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The sound of one hand clapping.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I have 3 friends, and no ignores. I probably am on several people's ignore list though.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a lot of acquaintances, I have VERY few friends. MY wife says I ignore her all of the time. Sorry--what did you say?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

just mike said:


> I have a lot of acquaintances, I have VERY few friends. MY wife says I ignore her all of the time. Sorry--what did you say?


I'm with you, just mike. But, Mrs Slippy ignores me much more than I ignore her. :joyous:

Most of my "Real Friends" expect little out of me in the form of BS. One friend that I've known since the 5th grade tells others a great story that sums me up. DW tells other "freinds" when they bitch about why Slippy never calls or why Slippy's not on facebook or other such nonsense.

He says,, if you REALLY need Slippy, call him and if your NEED is genuine, ole Slip will travel 1000 miles to help you out. Otherwise don't call him. BUT, if ole Slip CALLS YOU...well somebody done died...so you don't want to get a call from Slippy.

We see each other every few years and its like we never missed a beat since the last time we saw each other, we just can't run as fast as we used to!

To quote Inor or BeachKowboy or many of you; A friend will help you move, A REALLY GOOD FRIEND will help you move a dead body.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thus far I have only tuned out irrational cop haters.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How do you tell if someone ignored you?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> How do you tell if someone ignored you?


Excellent querstion james m my good pal;

I have no idea but I pray that many, many people put me on their "Ignore" list... some just don't deserve my astute, well thought out advice and witty well written anecdotes...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I apologize.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent querstion james m my good pal;
> 
> I have no idea but I pray that many, many people put me on their "Ignore" list... some just don't deserve my astute, well thought out advice and witty well written anecdotes...


Ignore you hell, I'm going to start stalking you...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Where dat boy live at?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you ask a question or make a comment and they don't respond they probably have you on ignore. Unless they just don't feel like answering then they might not have you on ignore...


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

*** you are ignoring this user ***


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm going to ignore everybody in this thread.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, but are you going to use the ignore feature?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Where dat boy live at?


The Slippy's
69 Slippery Lane
Slipsylvania, Slippyssippi, USA 16969


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He lives down by the tracks, 2 doors from one eyed Pete.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't bother to count my friends,,,, they're either are a friend or not, I've never bothered to check; survival in a hard situation isn't a popularity contest.

I do try to show my support by clicking "like" when I strongly appreciate a post.

Life is too busy to bother blowing sunshine up a person's ass just to make them like you.

I never block a member,,,, even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The Slippy's
> 69 Slippery Lane
> Slipsylvania, Slippyssippi, USA 16969


That address almost sounds like something you'd read in Penthouse forums. Do they even have Penthouse magazine anymore?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> That address almost sounds like something you'd read in Penthouse forums. Do they even have Penthouse magazine anymore?


I don't know but...

I never thought it would happen to me, just the other day I...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't know but...
> 
> I never thought it would happen to me, just the other day I...


Yes???? tell us about the other day,,,, we all want to know,,, unless it involves your crotch in which case it may be a bit more information than we really need to know... : )


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Frien...words=How+to+Win+Friends+and+Influence+People


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't ignore anyone. I appreciate dissenting views and have an open mind.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Yes???? tell us about the other day,,,, we all want to know,,, unless it involves your crotch in which case it may be a bit more information than we really need to know... : )


Careful. According to one of old slippy's posts he knows where, and where not, to get good blow up dolls. Do you really want to hear that story?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> Yes???? tell us about the other day,,,, we all want to know,,, unless it involves your crotch in which case it may be a bit more information than we really need to know... : )


Well here's a fool.... No one that is wise will get slippy to expand on such a statement..... Because the expansion will go on to next week with details that will haunt your dreams for life....

Back to more important topics like the most effective way of mounting a head on a pike... Any thoughts slip??


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Well here's a fool.... No one that is wise will get slippy to expand on such a statement..... Because the expansion will go on to next week with details that will haunt your dreams for life....
> 
> Back to more important topics like the most effective way of mounting a head on a pike... Any thoughts slip??


Yea. Like we would want to know what he does with that blow up doll......or why he goes through so many of them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wow, six pages...
And here I am contributing to it again...

Where is the "Ignore Thread" button?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Yea. Like we would want to know what he does with that blow up doll......or why he goes through so many of them.


Words not pictures..... Words not pictures.... Dam it too late


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He uses the doll to take a place on airlines for more leg and arm room, and also as a floatation device. More tea Madame?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> I'm sorry but I do have to ask, who cares how many ignores and friends a person has?
> And do I care ? No


You do not care how many people I have on ignore but you do care that I post that information enough to give me your opinion about posting how many people I have on ignore... Did I get that right - not that I CARE...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The best way to mount a head upon a Gen-U-Wine Slippymade Pike is to slightly freeze the head. After you sever the head, put the head in the freezer for about an hour or so. You don't want the head totally frozen, just a bit firm. A totally frozen head is way too hard to plant on the pike and a mushy warm head just falls apart. 

Good luck and when you need a pike, think Slippymade Pikes!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Yea. Like we would want to know what he does with that blow up doll......or why he goes through so many of them.


Target Practice


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I prefer to shrink the heads of thine enemies. You actually bash out the rounded back part of the skull and steam the skin to shrink it. I collect all colors of shrunken heads and hairstyles too. I like to accessorize with thine grass skirt.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> When you need a pike, think Slippymade Pikes!


The Quality goes in, Before the name goes on


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> The Quality goes in, Before the name goes on
> 
> View attachment 11414


Another satisfied and loyal customer!

(Slippy puffs out his chest with pride and heads back to the shop to sharpen another pike for a new customer. Bidness is good!)


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Thus far I have only tuned out irrational cop haters.


actually bigwheel I don't put them on ignore because they show their ignorance and gives me a chuckle.:smug:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I know this isn't staying on topic but I have always wondered what wood is used for the Slippy pikes.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The best way to mount a head upon a Gen-U-Wine Slippymade Pike is to slightly freeze the head. After you sever the head, put the head in the freezer for about an hour or so. You don't want the head totally frozen, just a bit firm. A totally frozen head is way too hard to plant on the pike and a mushy warm head just falls apart.
> 
> Good luck and when you need a pike, think Slippymade Pikes!


I always assumed that one would then tar the head after said piking in order to ensure it wouldn't spoil as fast?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I know this isn't staying on topic but I have always wondered what wood is used for the Slippy pikes.





darsk20 said:


> I always assumed that one would then tar the head after said piking in order to ensure it wouldn't spoil as fast?


Excellent questions indeed;

Here at Slippy's (Marriage Counseling and) Pike Emporium we procure our wood from many different high quality sources. We do require the FSC (Forest Stewardship Council) Stamp of approval and we place a high value on sustainability. Being "green" is just not for the color of a rotting head that has been severed and shoved on a pike...it is, after all, for the children. We strive to leave the world in a better place for them!

We use various species depending on the market. Westerners prefer Redwood or Douglas Fir, Texans prefer Mesquite, The New England Market is very specific about Ash or Maple and the Southern Market is a Southern Yellow Pine or Cypress. At Slippy's, we aim to please so no species is "out of the question". Ask your Slippy-Made representative for details.

As far as keeping the heads from rotting, well the best practice is to rotate your stock. Tar helps, but is a bit gooey and nasty, it sticks to your hands and gives you that yucky feeling all day. Better to simply kill and behead another wayward marauder intent on destruction and rotate out the heads. Most passerby's won't notice but those who recognize quality will be impressed with the "freshness" of the severed heads.

Thanks for asking and please visit www.slippymadepikes.com for more details!

Thanks :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent questions indeed;
> 
> Here at Slippy's (Marriage Counseling and) Pike Emporium we procure our wood from many different high quality sources. We do require the FSC (Forest Stewardship Council) Stamp of approval and we place a high value on sustainability. Being "green" is just not for the color of a rotting head that has been severed and shoved on a pike...it is, after all, for the children. We strive to leave the world in a better place for them!
> 
> ...


Since Sept 13th is fast approaching - I went ahead and ordered 3 more of the Slippy Pikes to take advantage of the buy 3 get free shipping and a Slippy Pike bumper sticker sale... Within 15 minutes I received the UPS tracking number

No wonder that the Slipppy Marriage Counseling and pike emporium is the market leader for all your pike and marriage counseling needs. I look forward to getting the free bumper sticker


----------

